# Best treatment for Pregnant goat with Lice



## fiset94 (Apr 1, 2015)

I noticed that one of my goats (not pregnant) has dandruff all over her spine and the back of her legs...

Upon inspection.. my other three goats have the same thing going on and I think that it is lice...

One of the  goats is 3 months pregnant and so - I'd like to use a product that is safe on her.

I have tried DE on them for two days.. but I haven't seen any difference.

I was thinking about either 


Apple Cider Vinegar
Coconut Oil
Equisect Fly spray
Ivermectin
or 
Cylence

What are your thoughts? It looks like they are all covered pretty bad in *flakes* One of them even has some hair missing on her back legs... So I need to find a solution asap.

Thanks- Michele


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 1, 2015)

We prefer Permethrin 10%

Very safe - mix for goats and spray. We use a garden sprayer. After winter and heading into spring if we clip the goats down we will bathe them and mix the shampoo with the permethrins solution.
Then we rinse. 
They are free of dander, any mites (which are microscopic) and are nice and clean.


----------



## fiset94 (Apr 1, 2015)

Can I pour a bit directly on them? It is still cold over here 30-40 degrees and I don't want to soak them with water


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 1, 2015)

The permethrin 10% is to be DILUTED. It is a concentrate.
That is still pretty cold. How much longer til it warms? 
Personally I do not like injectables. They do not work on non- burrowing mites/lice.


----------



## fiset94 (Apr 1, 2015)

Who knows.. New England weather is so unpredictable!! Incredibly frustrating... one day it's 55 degrees the next day 35... we've had a REALLY bad winter.. and It won't go away!
I thought about giving Iverc. orally... and I read a lot of great stuff about the equisect fly spray.... -


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 2, 2015)

We had the same issue this winter.  Pregnant doe, flaky skin and losing some hair..mites!  I HATE mites.  It is even now still too cold at night to have her shaved down, which would help, and I am not certain if I wet her down to use anything like a permethrin mix or sulfur-lime dip, which both work well (the first one is less harsh).

So what I did---3 rounds of ivermectin injectable SQ and brushed through almost weekly with a curry brush that I kept dipping into permethrin dust.  Not my preferred treatment, especially since I don't like to use ivermectin unless it is for other parasites and I don't find the dust as effective as a wash but it did help when it just wasn't safe to get her damp. We also kept the bedding and shelves cleaned up as much as we could.  

Soon, I will be shaving them all down though and doing a spring wash down which always helps keep critters at bay.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 2, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> So what I did---3 rounds of ivermectin injectable SQ and brushed through almost weekly with a curry brush that I kept dipping into permethrin dust. .



What do you do about milk withdrawal and what kind of dosage?

I hate mites too and like the permethrin because it is only one milking withdrawal but yeah when it is COLD and no way to wash them there has to be a good solution. This looks good. 

Why 3 days?  Did it work good for you?

I need to do the Kiko bucks I think... still need to give them a good look over but no way can I spray them down easily.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 2, 2015)

We didn't have to worry about milk withdraw with her.  She was pregnant and dry, and now that she kidded, we are letting her dam raise the buck we kept because we can't well milk right now (the whole living with mom while the house is being built makes regular milking ridiculous).

We did 3 rounds over a two month span--about every 3 weeks, trying to catch any rehatch.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

